# Side Console Ballast



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Tried out my new Fat Sac ballast bag yesterday. It does everything you would expect an 18 gallon bag of water to do...just sits there being quiet and weighing 150 pounds. Doesn't slosh like a cooler full of water, or hurt when you bang your shin on it like a cooler either. The handles make it fairly easy to move up onto the bow for when I'm poling solo. Even tucks under my casting platform so it can't roll off the bow.

Let the water out and it takes very little storage space and weighs less than a couple pounds.

I really need two of them to totally balance out my 250# plus the 40# battery HB put under the helm seat, but that would exceed the capacity rating for the skiff. I will probably change cranking battery location to the bow alongside the trolling motor batteries when the Optima's that came with boat give out to put the three like new Odyssey PC1200's I have into service.

No, it doesn't make sense from a cost perspective, but neither do the shoes in my wife's closet.





  








FatSac




__
MariettaMike


__
Feb 20, 2017


__
1


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

This may be a stupid question as I'm new to all of this but don't you have trim tabs or this more for when you aren't under power?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Tried out my new Fat Sac ballast bag yesterday. It does everything you would expect an 18 gallon bag of water to do...just sits there being quiet and weighing 150 pounds. Doesn't slosh like a cooler full of water, or hurt when you bang your shin on it like a cooler either. The handles make it fairly easy to move up onto the bow for when I'm poling solo. Even tucks under my casting platform so it can't roll off the bow.
> 
> Let the water out and it takes very little storage space and weighs less than a couple pounds.
> 
> ...


Nice. Do you have a bilge pump rigged to fill/empty?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

They should make ballasts that are shaped like people. That way you can put one on the bow with a rod in it's hand and it will be exactly like fishing with a friend. It would be so realistic you would have a hard time telling the difference. Just like the ballast your buddy on the platform is never going to get on the back of the boat and pole. The only difference is you can hurl insults at the ballast for missing fish without it getting it's feelings hurt.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

and when it's time to go home, you can put "him" in the passenger seat and use the HOV lane.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The primary purpose for the ballast is on the bow for my poling solo. Putting it on the passenger side is a secondary benefit for idling around, and reducing the amount of tab required to level the boat on plane.

I bought the Tsunami pump they had on sale for $99 that was already rigged with hard hose, quick connectors, and 12V plug. I could make the same thing for around $50, but it wouldn't be as nice. I figure I can use the pump for camping, fish cleaning table, or something else when the need arises.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not knocking the ballast bag. I completely understand since I originally equipped my skiff with a side console. Had the same trim issues, forced to sit on the gunwale and in any chop at all got wet and beat up and had zero storage. Other than that it was great... I really don't understand the small little side consoles and adding a lot of additional weight in a small skiff to offset it just adds to my confusion...

I won't make that same mistake again and would just use a tiller before I would have a side console. Since my motor was already rigged for remote steering, I converted to a center console. I have storage, can stand to take a chop, don't get nearly as wet, the weight is centered in the boat and it doesn't take up anymore space than my cooler I had strapped in the middle. Plus I have a cooler/baitwell now under the seat at the front of it.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

But it sure looked cool!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

jfboothe said:


> I am not knocking the ballast bag. I completely understand since I originally equipped my skiff with a side console. Had the same trim issues, forced to sit on the gunwale and in any chop at all got wet and beat up and had zero storage. Other than that it was great... I really don't understand the small little side consoles and adding a lot of additional weight in a small skiff to offset it just adds to my confusion...
> 
> I won't make that same mistake again and would just use a tiller before I would have a side console. Since my motor was already rigged for remote steering, I converted to a center console. I have storage, can stand to take a chop, don't get nearly as wet, the weight is centered in the boat and it doesn't take up anymore space than my cooler I had strapped in the middle. Plus I have a cooler/baitwell now under the seat at the front of it.


He said the ballast is for when he poles solo. A skiffs performance is greatly effected by balance, so the ballast helps level things out.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

jmrodandgun said:


> They should make ballasts that are shaped like people. That way you can put one on the bow with a rod in it's hand and it will be exactly like fishing with a friend. It would be so realistic you would have a hard time telling the difference. Just like the ballast your buddy on the platform is never going to get on the back of the boat and pole. The only difference is you can hurl insults at the ballast for missing fish without it getting it's feelings hurt.


They do but how would he explain it to the wife?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

topnative2 said:


> They do but how would he explain it to the wife?


Blowup doll emoji was needed here... :0


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

jfboothe said:


> I am not knocking the ballast bag. ...


I agree you didn't knock the ballast bag, ...maybe you never had a passenger in your side console that you wanted to get wet.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was going to write some comment questioning your sanity for buying a bag of water for that much money, then I took a look around my garage and realized that I've spent much more money on junk that doesn't even serve a purpose.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My big console is in the center so I don't have any problems by myself. But when I start to add some that have had to many hamburgers
Then when my 4 grandson's get on we have assign seating


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> They should make ballasts that are shaped like people. That way you can put one on the bow with a rod in it's hand and it will be exactly like fishing with a friend. It would be so realistic you would have a hard time telling the difference. Just like the ballast your buddy on the platform is never going to get on the back of the boat and pole. The only difference is you can hurl insults at the ballast for missing fish without it getting it's feelings hurt.


I trade insults with my boat ballast all the time. It's all part of the fun. Now I just need to keep it from drinking all my beer...


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

cougmantx said:


> This may be a stupid question as I'm new to all of this but don't you have trim tabs or this more for when you aren't under power?


Because when going solo the tabs will push bow down faster than leveling boat side to side resulting in a flat ride. The extra weight in rear allows less stern lift before leveling side to side. At least that's how it works for my 240lbs on a side console.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if you would take me fishing you wouldnt have this ballast problem......
-we could fill it with beer !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> I agree you didn't knock the ballast bag, ...maybe you never had a passenger in your side console that you wanted to get wet.


im already wet....
we wouldnt get much fishing done, Her and i prolly wouldnt make it out of the driveway...!


----------

